
Predicting Churn - baseraid
http://swanintelligence.com/predicting-churn.html
======
numlocked
Another way to do this is based on a paper by Fader & Hardie [0] that uses a
probabilistic model, instead of a regression-based one. It's highly readable,
and very intuitive. The technique workss particularly well when there's only
limited cohort data (e.g. early days of a startup) and you can't just blend
years of prior cohort data. A former colleague and I made a web-based
implementation as a little weekend project if anyone wants to try it out:
[http://retentionizer.herokuapp.com](http://retentionizer.herokuapp.com)

[0]
[https://marketing.wharton.upenn.edu/files/?whdmsaction=publi...](https://marketing.wharton.upenn.edu/files/?whdmsaction=public:main.file&fileID=341)

~~~
hellameta
this is great, thank you for sharing

